# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Anfngerrevier

## Gast

Hey Leute 
Im August wrd ich gern mit ein paar Freunden Surfferien machen. Ich selbst bevorzuge Sdfrankreich und Spanien aber da hat es im Sommer zu viele Leute. Meine Kollegen sind zum Teil Anfnger und darum suche ich ein Revier wo es Wind hat und eine Surfschule. 

Ich dachte spontan an die Nordsee, Dnemark und so. Was denkt Ihr? 

Wenn es fr einen guten Surfer nicht langweilig wre, ist das von Vorteil. 

brigens fr Hawaii reicht das Budget nicht. 

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus. 

Ciao Dani (CH)

----------


## Gast

hi daniel, 

Klar - Nordsee oder Ostsee ist auch perfekt. 
Von Norderney bis Rgen ist Surfen mglich, eine Liste mit (fast) allen Surfschulen in der BRD findest Du unter: 
http://www.the-daily-dose.com   >>> links  >>>> windsurfschools 

Das Ringkobinfjord in Dnemark ist auch ideal - Nordsee (Hvine Sande) und Binnensee nahe beieinander - bei NW ein Superspot. 

Dnemark ist eh ein guter Tipp fr den Sommer (je nrdlicher, desto mehr Wind... meistens jedenfalls) 

Gre 
Jrgen/Redaktion

----------


## Gast

Hi! Also ich komme von der Nordsee-und Surfe natrlich auch.Also ich bin immer im Meldorfer Hafen/Speicherkoog.(Das ist im Kreis Dithmarschen)Da ist ein "Teich",Direkt hinterm Deich.Und ne Surfschule ist da auch!Ideal fr Einsteiger.
Die haben auch ne Homepage: www.schlicksee.de !

Kannst dir ja mal "angucken"!  

  Cu  Meggie

----------


## Gast

Hi!
Ich wollte sagen das auf Fehmarn(Wulfener Hals) auch eine Bucht mit einer Surfschule gibt und die Bucht hat auch viel Wind! Es ist zwar ein Campingplatzt aber du musst nicht bezahlen weil es vor dem Campingplatzt eine Surfwiese gibt!!!!!!
tsch

----------


## Annine

Unterkunft: im www.bloghaus-fehmarn.de in Strukkamp auf Fehmarn (gnstiger als Camping!) Surfen: die Surfschule der Charchulla - Twins betreibt auf dem Campingplatz Strukkamphuk eine Auenstelle oder in der Surfschule in Gold.

----------


## giggle

auf Rgen soll z.B. Suhrendorf ein gutes Anfngerrevier sein, in Westlage, wo man entweder im Stehrevier fhrt oder auf die Ostsee geht
hier findest du bestimmt mehr Infos dazu:

http://www.windsurfing-ruegen.de/win...php?id=station

Ich war zwar selbst noch nicht dort, aber hab fter mal Gutes darber gehrt und landschaftlich ist die Gegend richtig schick!
Sonst fllt mir spontan noch Fehmarn ein z.B. Gold oder Wulfener Hals oder vielleicht die Eckernfrder Bucht z.B. Schwedeneck, dort gibt es einen Campingplatz neben der Surfschule

http://www.wassersport-schwedeneck.de/html/

Viel Spa+Aloha  :Smile: 



http://girls-go-surfing.jimdo.com

----------


## windrder machen wind

hi

was fr anfnger auch super cool ist, ist das veluvemeer in holland.
da giebts ne coole surfschule die von deutschen betrieben wird.

http://www.surfcamp-veluwemeer.de/

Das ganze ist ein Camp wo man auch wohnwagen... mieten kann oder einfach zeltet oder sich mim bulli hinstellt.

wie es dort fr pros aussieht kann ich die aber nicht sagen, war damals blutiger anfnger.

Du kannst dort fast berall (auser in der fahrrinne) stehen.

lg
philipp

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Fehmarn bietet fr Anfnger schon recht gute Spots, zudem Unterknfte jeder Preisklasse.

Campingpltze gibts eigentlich nur zwei direkt an einem Flachwasserspot: Wulfener Hals und Strukkamp.

Alternativen fr Anfnger gibts reichlich:
Dnemark, Ringkbing-Fjord (Bereich um Hvide Sande, Bork Havn und Skaven)

bzw. Limfjord, z.B. Ejsingholm

Aber auch die Niederlande mit dem Ijsselmeer, Veluwemeer, Grevelinger Meer (Renesse) haben tolle Flachwassergebiete (entweder Camping oder auch Appartments).

Ist die Qual der Wahl.

Auch MeckPom mit den Boddengewssern (Rgen, Salzhaff, usw.) bietet fr Anfnger viele Reviere.

werner

----------


## Manu

Bockholmwyk und Holnis sind fr Anfnger auch sehr zu empfehlen! Beides an der Ostsee in der Nhe von Flensburg!

----------

